# Random or Favorite Food Pics



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

This thread is for posting your favorite or some random pics that you have taken of meals you have had. I will start:

One from last summer,Ice Cream and Grilled Peaches.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 1, 2012)

What removes slobber from keypad?


----------



## david w. (Feb 1, 2012)

I dont have any right now,BUT could you put that pic up of those BBQ sandwhiches.


----------



## marknga (Feb 1, 2012)

great thread!
Here is one from a while back... bacon wrapped pork loin on the grill... 
about time for another one of these.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> I dont have any right now,BUT could you put that pic up of those BBQ sandwhiches.



This'n?


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

marknga said:


> great thread!
> Here is one from a while back... bacon wrapped pork loin on the grill...
> about time for another one of these.



Man! Mighty fine right there! I can almost smell the bacon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> This'n?



Is that sauce a secret recipe or can you share. Looks like my favorite kind.


----------



## david w. (Feb 1, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> This'n?



oh man!YESSIR!that is it.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Is that sauce a secret recipe or can you share. Looks like my favorite kind.



Here ya go.

          Mustard Based Sauce

	2/3 Cup Yellow Mustard		
	1/2 Cup Sugar (regular granulated)		
	1/4/ Cup Brown Sugar		
	1 Cup Cider Vinegar		
	2 Tbsp Chili Powder		
	1 Tsp Black Pepper		
	1 Tsp White Pepper		
	1/4/ Tsp Cayenne Pepper		
	5 Drops Tabasco Sauce		
	1/2 Tsp Soy Sauce		
	2 Tbsp Butter		

Mix all but Soy Sauce and Butter in a Sauce Pan and simmer for 15 minutes.			
NOTE: Fumes will take your breath so be careful breathing this stuff.			
 Stir in Soy Sauce and Butter after simmering 15 minutes is complete.


----------



## VANCE (Feb 1, 2012)

scallops on the cast iron..






ribeye on cast iron










ginormus burger





beer can chicken





2 buddies in CI


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow! Vance, you got to come in here more often! That is some fine lookin eats!


----------



## VANCE (Feb 1, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Wow! Vance, you got to come in here more often! That is some fine lookin eats!



why thank you.
i read this forum everyday & normally lurk in the background

sunday night lasagna


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2012)

I like it!!! A food porn thread!


----------



## david w. (Feb 1, 2012)

So cheesy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Well...I don't have the camera to compete with those pics. I'm gonna start with dessert also, the wonderful wife get's all the credit for these:


----------



## ryano (Feb 1, 2012)

Can I play too?

Steak and tater with a salad






Homemade lasagna and salad






Ribs, mashed taters, collars and blackeyes and corn bread


----------



## ryano (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanksgiving dinner






Sloppy Joes and tots






Tacos!






Homemade pizza






Another lasagna pic


----------



## ryano (Feb 1, 2012)

Meatloaf and mashed taters






Healthy night 






Homemade sketti


----------



## ryano (Feb 1, 2012)

Shrimp skewers


----------



## david w. (Feb 1, 2012)

Good grief folks.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 1, 2012)

Pasta for 50!And a BBQBoss hybrid!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Y'all are doin great! Keep'm coming!


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 1, 2012)

I went to Italy to visit my wife's family back in early October. Here are a few pictures of some of the food we ate. I gained 9 pounds in two weeks.

From the first pic to the last:  Italian Cookies, Coppa, Roasted Goat, Grape Tart, Random Lunch Dishes, Lobster Pasta, Mussels, Nociatella (the greatest ice cream on the planet), Panzarottis (stuffed with anchovies), Fish, Ravioli with Walnut Sauce, Smoke Mozzarella Pasta, and Wedding Cookies. 

This was best two weeks eating of my 27 years of existence.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is an oldie but goodie I posted in the past.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow. Drool. Wow. Drool.Wow.Drool.Wow.Drool.Wow.Drool.Wow.Drool.Wow.Drool.


----------



## serving1Lord (Feb 1, 2012)

Some snacks, sausages, smoked wings and poppers with salad. Gotta add the ruffage to make it healthy.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

HermanMerman said:


> I went to Italy to visit my wife's family back in early October. Here are a few pictures of some of the food we ate. I gained 9 pounds in two weeks.
> 
> From the first pic to the last:  Italian Cookies, Coppa, Roasted Goat, Grape Tart, Random Lunch Dishes, Lobster Pasta, Mussels, Nociatella (the greatest ice cream on the planet), Panzarottis (stuffed with anchovies), Fish, Ravioli with Walnut Sauce, Smoke Mozzarella Pasta, and Wedding Cookies.
> 
> This was best two weeks eating of my 27 years of existence.



I would love to go to Italy on an eating tour!!! I would be a lot fatter after I got back!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Brunswick stew from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 1, 2012)

A few of my favorites .


----------



## maker4life (Feb 1, 2012)

And I could eat these everyday .

Fish tacos made with fried snapper , cabbage , onion , cilantro , avacado with lime squzzed over them and a side of cheese grits ! Man I'm hungry right now .


----------



## coltday (Feb 1, 2012)

Not a good night to skip out on dinner (had class late, don't really want to eat after 10 pm) Y'all fellas are KILLING me right now!!

Ryano, could you fill me in on the Homeade Pizza. Mainly dough and sauce! That thing looks awesome!


----------



## mac daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Pay    I have shown alot of folks the pics of the Pastrami that you had about 6 months ago BEAUTIFULL !!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

mac daddy said:


> Pay    I have shown alot of folks the pics of the Pastrami that you had about 6 months ago BEAUTIFULL !!!!



Just a review!


----------



## marktaylor99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Meat baby with bacon diaper.
Not mine, but I thought it was cool


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## ryano (Feb 2, 2012)

Best thread on this whole website! 

Keep em coming!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

ryano said:


> Best thread on this whole website!
> 
> Keep em coming!



Yep! Keep it going!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 2, 2012)

Nuther past pic: Tex/Mex


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess I'll jump in... 
Smoked Fattie, Smoked Backstrap and a Lemon Meringue pie..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2012)

Man this thread is REALLY making me hungry!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2012)

Off the Smoker...  Alligator, Backstrap, Ribs, Pork Fattie, Venison Roast and stuffed peppers..


----------



## 99Tarbox (Feb 2, 2012)

Ground venison in homemade creme fraiche and sweet Hungarian Paprika.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh well....I reckon I'll throw the LCB up in here:


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 2, 2012)

Burgers, chilli, 7 egg omlette, big ole ribeye, and a big margarita...

I had to go back and right click from my previous posts to get these... I cleaned up my phone pics and computer pics last week!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 2, 2012)

Smoked chicken and my original olive salad pimped garlic bread recipe....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 2, 2012)

ryano said:


> Best thread on this whole website!
> 
> Keep em coming!



X3! Where's Hillbilly's pics?


----------



## drumbum77 (Feb 2, 2012)

My goodness ya'll!!!  I just ate and I'm hungry again!!!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Feb 2, 2012)

Four cured and smoked chickens!






Home-cured Smoked Pastrami


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2012)

Y'all a doing great! Keep it going. 

Man! That Pastrami looks fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2012)

I've gained weight just strolling through this thread!!!!!!!
Wow, I could take a tour just eating with the Woody's folks & be happy!
ok, my attempt at grilled bacon wrapped back strap............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've gained weight just strolling through this thread!!!!!!!
> Wow, I could take a tour just eating with the Woody's folks & be happy!
> ok, my attempt at grilled bacon wrapped back strap............



One of my Favs!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've gained weight just strolling through this thread!!!!!!!
> Wow, I could take a tour just eating with the Woody's folks & be happy!
> ok, my attempt at grilled bacon wrapped back strap............



Looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok, I couldn't stand it, NOW I have something to "SHOW"!

Shkrimp (boiled a few, butterflied a few) thanks to Chief.. And scallops thanks to my bossman!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I couldn't stand it, NOW I have something to "SHOW"!
> 
> Shkrimp (boiled a few, butterflied a few) thanks to Chief.. And scallops thanks to my bossman!



THAT looks awesome. Save me some, I'm on my way.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> THAT looks awesome. Save me some, I'm on my way.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs!!!

Big Pine Tree!! Stat!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 7, 2012)

Mighty fine lookin grub,Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 7, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Keebs!!!
> 
> Big Pine Tree!! Stat!!!!





Paymaster said:


> Mighty fine lookin grub,Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It wuz gooooood............ and since I had the "good" camera at the house, I thought of ya'll!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I couldn't stand it, NOW I have something to "SHOW"!
> 
> Shkrimp (boiled a few, butterflied a few) thanks to Chief.. And scallops thanks to my bossman!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 9, 2012)

Bump with pics added. Come on now, y'all gotta help.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 9, 2012)

More!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## breathe in (Feb 10, 2012)

dove and  milk gravy







pulled pork tacos






ham





oxtails


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

I need a Camera!!!!!

 Grilled Steak, baked tater & garlic bread..............


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I need a Camera!!!!!
> 
> Grilled Steak, baked tater & garlic bread..............



Next time try making the picture a little more blurry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I need a Camera!!!!!
> 
> Grilled Steak, baked tater & garlic bread..............



Keeb, That looks scrumptious..............I think.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 23, 2012)

Man there are some fine eats in this thread. How about a veggie plate!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Man there are some fine eats in this thread. How about a veggie plate!



That is beautiful. Makes me think of Summer. 
Our computer died and I haven't gotten our pics off of the old one. That's why we haven't contributed to this thread. I am enjoying all the pictures tho.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Feb 23, 2012)

ff


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 23, 2012)

Great Pics Loren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Feb 23, 2012)

New guy here...thought I would join in. That last cold snap got me fired up for some venison chili


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great thread 

Cake with a few layers






Garden Sammich






Messican












New Years
















Breakfast











Steak






LCB....I didn't cook this one...only contributed to it






Rollups






Q











Roast


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 23, 2012)

bigox911 said:


> Great thread
> 
> Cake with a few layers
> 
> ...



Man that is mighty fine looking grub! Especially that low country boil! I need to do one of those soon. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

IIICrkRepr said:


> New guy here...thought I would join in. That last cold snap got me fired up for some venison chili


 You had me in the first picture!!!!!!

Lee, AWSOME spreads!!!


----------



## drumbum77 (Feb 24, 2012)

These turned out pretty yummy.....


----------



## drumbum77 (Feb 24, 2012)

A couple more....


----------



## drumbum77 (Feb 24, 2012)

What the heck why not a few more...


----------



## chevyman2000 (Feb 25, 2012)

my girl and I love making these Venison Nacho's on the BBQ!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 26, 2012)

chevyman2000 said:


> my girl and I love making these Venison Nacho's on the BBQ!



Need some directions on that one chevy. Mighty fine lookin


----------



## shea900 (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh gawd my belly hurts.


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 26, 2012)

briskit




drunk chicken








fried squirrel with biscuits and gravy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread is KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RNC (Feb 26, 2012)

;] ...... What we had fer supper tonite !

Q & lime cheescake


----------



## RNC (Feb 26, 2012)

An that pic of that youngin with the corn on the cob is just darlin :]


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 27, 2012)

Never ventured to this subforum before.. this is definitely my favorite GON thread ever..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

RNC said:


> An that pic of that youngin with the corn on the cob is just darlin :]





J Gilbert said:


> Never ventured to this subforum before.. this is definitely my favorite GON thread ever..


 git your bib out, you'll need it, trust me!


----------



## chevyman2000 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Need some directions on that one chevy. Mighty fine lookin



Easy to make actually. Brown 1lb of ground beef or venison. I like to add garlic, black pepper and seasoning salt to it right after I drain the grease.

Spread choice of chips out onto a baking sheet. I like to add tinfoil to bottom for east clean up. Spread chopped green or black olives, 1 onion, 1 green pepper. Sprinkle gradded cheese on top. Just enough to melt and stick to chips. Add beef and a ton more cheese. Bake at 3258F on broil till cheese bubbles. Work fast so chips don't go soggy!


----------



## VANCE (Feb 29, 2012)

chevyman2000 said:


> Bake at 3258F on broil till cheese bubbles. Work fast so chips don't go soggy!



thats a heck of a oven


----------



## chevyman2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm hungry and I'm hungry NOW LOL


----------



## sawblade723 (Mar 3, 2012)

Smoked pigs feet








Gibson guitar birthday cake


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Our Low country boil while on vacation in Fla....fresh shrimp from the gulf......and some pork shoulders on the smoker at D&R deer coolers annual customer appreciation BBQ


----------



## OfcBanks (Mar 5, 2012)

I think I gained ten pounds just looking at the pictures!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2012)

Salad without lettuce


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Jun 17, 2012)

marktaylor99 said:


> Meat baby with bacon diaper.
> Not mine, but I thought it was cool



 if I saw someone pull that out of an oven, I would probably yell out a 4 letter word and call the police!

I need to start taking pictures of my food and try out a fatty. I am surprised there are no pictures of spam and hotpockets.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 17, 2012)

A favorite


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2012)

JeffC, those cakes the wife made are beautiful!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2012)

I shouldn't have looked at this


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 25, 2012)

ENOUGH ENOUGH!!!! Ya are killing Me!!!!!!!


----------



## droptine06 (Jun 26, 2012)

Filet with grilled portabella. Sent this pic to my Dad after he backed out on comin' to my house one weekend for dinner


----------



## GAGE (Jun 26, 2012)

Previously posted of how we eat at hunt camp.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 26, 2012)

A few more...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll play....


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome pix y'all! Keep them coming!


----------



## jigman (Jun 29, 2012)

Couple of my favorite Meals


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh Man!!!!!!!!! Top shelf right there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 5, 2012)

lets see some pics from yesterday. Nice post jig man!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 5, 2012)

This was my birthday cake two years ago.  It was chocolate peanut butter on the inside, and my wife decorated it to look like one of my favorites, a good old-fashioned circus peanut:


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 12, 2012)

Lit'l snack tonite.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Need more info*



Paymaster said:


> Lit'l snack tonite.



Is that chicken fried chicken?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 12, 2012)

Chadx1981 said:


> Is that chicken fried chicken?



Yup!!!!!!!!! Big Chic! My favorite take out fried chicken.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2012)

My specialty.


----------



## foxdawg (Jul 12, 2012)

*my supper*

grilled/bbq'd pork loin chops, baked potato, and salad.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 25, 2012)

Bumping up. Lets see more!!!!!

A blast from the past. Did this Kielbasa/Loin a while back.


----------



## Thunderchicken (Jul 25, 2012)

*Couple of favorites!!*

This is my first post in the outdoor cafe....by the way all the food looks great guys!!

1.) Burgers and Pork chops
2.) Smoked ribs
3.) Smoked Butt and Chicken
4.) BBQ Sandwich from smoked Butt
5.) Sausage stuffed Pork Chop , Fresh Green Beans, Homemade Mac&Cheese and a Mason jar full of Sweet Tea!
6.) A Batch of my Deer Jerky
7.) Homemade Seafood Gumbo with fried Corn bread


----------



## droptine06 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lookin good thunder!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Apr 28, 2013)

Da gum, that'll teach me to go lurking in the old threads when it's gonna be a few hours till we eat! Awesome thread!!!


----------



## Shug (Apr 28, 2013)

Yea you just had to bring it back to life. Now Im starving


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Apr 28, 2013)

I know! Not sure what I was thinking thinking?


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2013)

*Recent stuff I enjoyed*

Black bean & sweet potato chili with Thai shrimp.
















Brisket sammich, pulled pork and apple & blue cheese slaw.


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2013)

*New toy....*

Burger stuffer press


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2013)

Always enjoy a slow and low cooked chuck roast.


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2013)

*Grill pizza is a favorite, too*


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2013)

My favorite food lately is beef brisket.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 30, 2013)




----------

